# Range Rpt: XD Custom Shop XD45



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Just got my XD45 4" back from SA Custom.

Work:
Trigger pull reduced to 3.5#
Adjustable Overtravel Stop Installed
Total Length of Pull Reduction
Reset Reduction

Results:
- Total "uptake" before the trigger provided resistance is now almost zero. Maybe 1/8th inch of slack. Feels almost like a 1911.
- Trigger pull is a CRISP 3.5 pounds, more like my Buck Mark than my XD9SC now!
- Over-travel is almost zero! The sear releases and the trigger STOPS...
- The reset is about 1/3 that of my XD9SC!

SERIOUS improvements!

So how does it effect shooting?
It tore ragged holes before at 7M, but inconsistantly. Now it put 29 rounds into a silver dollar group at 7M with one yank... 
At 10M??? My first attempt at 10M with a Official 25 yd slow-fire pistol target yielded a 99... Nine 10s, and one 9. The group measured about 2.5" across. And it was my first time at 10M post-mods.

The trigger breaks like a 1911, with a much better "suprise" break.

Functionally?? I only had 50 rounds of UMC FMJ with me, but it ran 100%. I'll put 250-500 more through it this week before it goes back into defensive carry rotation... 

Shooting it fast, I had only one "suprise" release, but that's just getting use to HALF the trigger pull of before. Speed shooting at 7M resulted in a 5-6" group for 10 rounds in about 5 seconds, with the one SUPRISE nipping the edge of the paper... Bad trigger-work... LOL

The work at SA was about $175.

I also got a set of Trijicon sights installed ($90) and they are crisp, and fantastic at the range. The front post is a little narrower than the factory XD sights, and the rear sight has a sharp, square, front, good for racking the slide on your belt in an emergeny for a one-handed clearance drill. The factory XD sights hve a sloped front edge.

I'm VERY happy so far with Sprifield's work, and the gun was back in LESS THEN 30 DAYS!

JW


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

That sounds great Jeff, I'm glad you're happy with it. I'm excited to see how it stands up with some more rounds through it. Looking forward to your next report! 

-Jeff-


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Sounds good. Hope it stay's that way going forward. :smt023

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Glad it all worked out for you Jeff. Sounds like you got yourself a real shooter now. Good luck with it.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff, I am curious about how much the shorter reset affects your speed on multiple shots, once you speed up from two shots per second and get to around 4-5 rounds per second.

I am not too crazy about _zero_ overtravel. A bit of dirt or crud in the wrong spot can cause such a gun to stop working, at least in some designs. Test it thoroughly before using for defense.

I look forward to trying your spiffy pistol in Orlando in '09. ;-)


----------

